# Lakers shopping Dumbo



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> At this time of the year there are always trade rumors, and one involving the Lakers has them shopping backup point guard Jordan Farmar. The Lakers contacted the Houston Rockets about acquiring Farmar or buying the Lakers' first-round pick, but the Lakers were turned down, according to two NBA sources who are not authorized to speak publicly about their team.


http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-lakers-nba-draft25-2009jun25,0,3742544.story


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'd like to see us package Farmar and Morrison's expiring and get a PG that might actually be able to help us.

Some options that come to mind...
Daniel Gibson
Rafer Alston
Luke Ridnour
Antonio Daniels
Earl Watson


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I'd like to see us package Farmar and Morrison's expiring and get a PG that might actually be able to help us.
> 
> Some options that come to mind...
> Daniel Gibson
> ...


Oh boy. I see Farmar has entered the Luke, Sasha realm of role players Laker fans want to die...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I'd like to see us package Farmar and Morrison's expiring and get a PG that might actually be able to help us.
> 
> Some options that come to mind...
> Daniel Gibson
> ...


Horrible options. Urgh..Farmar is better than all of them.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i wouldn't mind rafer alston, but he would just weigh the team down in terms of the salary cap.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lynx said:


> Horrible options. Urgh..Farmar is better than all of them.


better than Luke Ridnour? :no:


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Oh boy. I see Farmar has entered the Luke, Sasha realm of role players Laker fans want to die...


Who out of the 3 has actually played well for more than one season? I doubt anyone wants them to die but they none of them are worth keeping if they're not going to perform.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

farmar has the talent to become a solid backup/spot starter. just dont think it will happen here in LA.

hope there's a team willing to give up a future 1st rounder for farmar. hello phoenix?


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I like Farmar but he just has too many red flags for me. Namely, he doesnt play defense and he cant shoot FT's


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

> he cant shoot FT's


I cant believe you can have a PG in the NBA shoot so poorly. Its like a slap in the face to the history of the game


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Farmar makes Smush look like Ray Allen at the FT line.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

well farmar rarely gets to the line. he has good form on his shot. he's more than capable of shooting 75% if given enough FT attempts.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

DANNY said:


> he's more than capable of shooting 75% if given enough FT attempts.


Hes had far more than 4 FT attempts last year :drums:

He just sucks at FT's period


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Hes had far more than 4 FT attempts last year :drums:
> 
> He just sucks at FT's period


farmar is the son of the free throw shooting whore

nice picture by the way


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

DANNY said:


> farmar is the son of the free throw shooting whore


link?



DANNY said:


> nice picture by the way


any excuse to use it again :champagne:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

sylaw said:


> Who out of the 3 has actually played well for more than one season? I doubt anyone wants them to die but they none of them are worth keeping if they're not going to perform.


Trade them if you get something back. Not Daniel Gibson.

This is the grass is greener syndrome.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Would it be insane to trade Farmar for a '10 first and sign Kidd? have him and Fish platoon and have Shannon guard the fast Points? 

Just thought of that.. could be great plus we could get kidd for the MLE


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

there is no need for kidd.. i don't see the point in having 2 slow and aged point guards.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

let brown develop


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

afobisme said:


> there is no need for kidd.. i don't see the point in having 2 slow and aged point guards.


i think its obvious that kidd is much better of an aging point guard then fish


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

The One said:


> better than Luke Ridnour? :no:


Yes, better than Luke Ridnour. When was the last time you heard Ridnour made a play that was heard all around the league?


----------

